# Best strategy for processing MK lll RAW files ?



## rlarsen (Apr 24, 2012)

After years of shooting jpgs I want to shoot RAW with the new 5D MK lll. I'd also like to beging using the Xrite Passport for batch color correction. I believe it requires conversion to DNG files. This is all new to me so I would appreciate advice on the best current way to process RAW from the new camera. I'm also about to switch to Mac after years of using PC computers.

I'm a pro, learning to use a new camera, new file format and new computer all at the same time.

Thanks


----------



## dericcainphoto (Apr 24, 2012)

I love Lightroom! I use Lightroom 4, which is cheap, compared to what it will handle. I am primarily a wedding photographer and I shoot, on average, 1,500+ RAW photos per wedding. Lightroom, not only, handles the RAW processing, but also helps in managing my files. It is so powerful that I do not use Photoshop unless I have some major editing to do. It works hand-in-hand with the X-rite Passport, too. I use one of those as well and it saves time by allowing me to batch process multiple files, by using a custom profile. I hope this helps!


----------



## mdm041 (Apr 24, 2012)

dericcainphoto said:


> I love Lightroom! I use Lightroom 4, which is cheap, compared to what it will handle.



+1 I loathe PP and it was something that for a few years held me back from shooting RAW because I knew it would be required on some level. I know spend a fraction of the time editing photos in LR4 and I actually improve each picture. This has taken my photography up a level. It has also greatly improved my organizational method and I can find older shots rather quickly.


----------



## wcksmith (Apr 24, 2012)

There are several ways to go with the raw files. Adobe has DNG converter (version 6.7) for download that will convert the raw files from your 5DIII into DNG format. This is a standard format that Adobe Camera Raw, Lightroom, and others will read. Until those products get converters embedded in them through an upgrade, this seems to be the best way to initially get the files in a usable format.

I used Adobe Camera Raw (ACR) for years to process raw files. I just switched to Lightroom 4 ($149 now) because of the massive control it gave me over the photos with tone, color, etc. ACR just did not have the robust controls. You can do all of it in Photoshop, but it's harder there. ACR that comes with Photoshop CS6 has some of those new controls embedded in it, but Lightroom is cheaper than the upgrade from CS5 for me, so I went that route.

There is a learning curve, but you will be amazed how much more color and contrast you can pull out of each photo, especially in the shadows, getting full detail that you cannot get from a JPG file.

Good luck!


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 24, 2012)

If you're switching to a Mac... definitely check out Apple's Aperture. It has a very elegant intuitive interface and plenty of adjustment capabilities, although not as full-featured as Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Apr 24, 2012)

Best is hard to say. I would think that you should look into lightroom. It's a fantastic tool. 

As for ccp, take a shot in each different lighting style you encounter. Natural light (cloud, sun, window light) will all work as one profile. There's very little difference between them. Use xrites software via dng file or for more accuracy use adobes profile editor. 

Good luck


----------



## donjensen (Apr 24, 2012)

I have tried several programs: Photoshop, Elements, and Aperture, but my favorite by far, is also Lightroom.
Lightroom just makes raw editing so easy, plus it has an excellent export features, and library.
Try it for free in 30 days - nothing to loose.


----------



## rlarsen (Apr 25, 2012)

I sure appreciate all the helpful advice. Lightroom sounds great but I hesitate to try to learn it just as I begin an important long-term freelance assignment. Can I open and work on MK lll RAW files in Photoshop now and make DNG conversions ? I'm a veteran pro but I'm a little uncomfortable now that I'm using a new camera, will be switching to a new computer platform, and will begin shooting RAW. 
For years I've used 1-D series bodies while shooting jpeg files toned in Photoshop on a PC. 

Thanks for the friendly help and suggestions !


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 25, 2012)

Lightroom 4.


----------



## superotaku78 (Apr 26, 2012)

One more for Lightroom 4. I find it much superior to anything else I've tried and the new Adobe Camera profile is awesome with my 5D Mark II.


----------



## Razor2012 (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone tried Adobe Elements 10? Just wondering because it's on sale for $49.99.


----------



## skitron (Apr 27, 2012)

Capture One Pro...Windows or Mac.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2012)

rlarsen said:


> After years of shooting jpgs I want to shoot RAW with the new 5D MK lll. I'd also like to beging using the Xrite Passport for batch color correction. I believe it requires conversion to DNG files. This is all new to me so I would appreciate advice on the best current way to process RAW from the new camera. I'm also about to switch to Mac after years of using PC computers.
> 
> I'm a pro, learning to use a new camera, new file format and new computer all at the same time.
> 
> Thanks


 
I'd start learning lightroom by going to Adobe TV. julieann Kost is a very professional educator, and has a series of short videos covering the practical aspects of learning to use lightroom efficiently. 

Unless you are already using DNG, I'd hold off. There are three flavors, and its a added learning burden just to decide which of the three works best for you.

Lightroom can always convert your images into any of the three you want at a later date.

Consider that there are two parts to the equation, editing images, and managing them. Lightroom manages them using a database, and you will want to understand how it works, or you will be lost.

The editing part is easy, but the shortcuts that enable you to edit thousands of images in just a few seconds are subtle, so you will again want to watch the videos.

Martin Evening has a great Lightroom book giving his method of managing and editing images, there are many ways to do it, and all right if they work for you.

As to photoshop, in Lightroom, just right click and select edit in photoshop. Decide if you want to edit the original, a copy, or the image that was first editted in liightroom. When you finish, the photoshopped image will export back into lightroom where you can edit some more, or export to your website, make a photobook, slide show, or make prints.


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 30, 2012)

LR 4.1 RC2.


----------



## JR (May 3, 2012)

I would vote for lightroom for the workflow, however for the mkiii dpp will provide much sharper image - you can refer to other threads on this where we discuss this topic...


----------

